# HFEA Donor Information Form suggestions



## Ruby Roo (Jan 19, 2010)

Has anybody filled in the back page of this form which is where you give a description of yourself as a person, intended for anybody conceived from your eggs? Where the heck do you start with that? How detailed do you go? I mean, is it a proper life history from birth (and if so do you include siblings/parents/grandparents?). Or is it just a general 'all about me in a nutshell'?

It says to try and think what you would want to know if you were donor conceived...but I don't know the answer to that. Would you want to know everything about that part of your life, or would you rather just take on your birth mother's history? I suppose in a way if you weren't interested, then you would choose not to look at the information anyway...

I know it's a completely personal exercise, but any pointers would be gratefully accepted!

x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Ruby, not sure if you've seen this thread yet, but it might help you when filling in the forms:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48666.0

I am the extremely fortunate recipient of donor eggs and sperm - the one thing I would note about what my egg donor wrote was that she came across as a very real and loving person - the "facts" were less important than the way she imparted the information. She wrote quite a lot, and had obviously thought very deeply about what she wanted to say. Whether or not my little one will want to know more than what she shared at the time of donation is of course unknown; however, I would have no hesitation in passing on the information provided in the knowledge that our donor is a decent human being, regardless of any genetic relationship.

Good luck!

A-Mx


----------



## Ruby Roo (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for that, that's definitely given me some direction! I keep picking up the form and thinking about it, but I think it's time I sat down and actually did it!

Cheers

x


----------

